# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  windsurfurlaub ende november/dezember

## Gwendolina

hej,
da ich mitte november mit dem studium vorerst fertig bin, plane ich fr die anschlieenden wochen einen windsurfurlaub. 2 Wochen wre ich gerne unterwegs. hat jemand vielleicht hnliche plne oder zu der zeit frei und htte lust auf einen gemeinsamen windsurf-trip? 
gru aus kiel
anne

----------


## micha120184

Hey,

ich werde fr 4 Wochen nach West Australien fliegen. Da gibt es Wind und Wellen  :Happy:  Bei Interesse bitte melden

Beste Gre,

Micha

----------


## Gwendolina

hallo micha,
war selber vor ein paar jahren in australien, allerdings an der ostkste und befrchte, dass mich welle noch berfordert. habe erst letzte saison mit windsurfen angefangen und bevorzuge ein revier, wo ich powerhalse ben kann...
gre
anne

----------


## capitanbavastro

Hallo Anne

schreibe aus Mnchen. Hab kurzfristig Urlaub fr die letzten 2/3 Wochen November bekommen, und mchte ein Surf Reisen machen. Hast du inzwischen was gefunden/gebucht? 
Habe an El Yaque gedacht (war vor 2 Yahren schon dort und fand es echt toll), im  Moment gibt es immer noch gute Angebote - nur mchte nicht allein reisen! 
Bin auch beim Halsen/Powerhalsen ben. 
Grsse

Luca

----------


## ellisa70

Hallo Anne!
Hab deine Anzeige gerade eben gesehen. So kurzfristig fr Dez. gehts bei mir nicht mehr. Ein Windsurfurlaub Anfang nchsten Jahres wre aber toll!
Meld dich mal! Lieben Gru Iris!                   ellisa70@sms.at

----------

